# My Photos at FotoGB.com



## jason_yfho (May 15, 2005)

Dear all,

I justed applied an album at FotoGB.com http://www.fotogb.com. And I put my photos taken by Nikon D70 onto the site as following:

http://www.fotogb.com/yfho
http://www.fotogb.com/yfho/taio

Please feel free to visit them!

Below are some samples:


----------

